# Blank Pedigree



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone has a blank pedigree that they could share? Just planning the future when I get some breeders that are pedigreed. TIA.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope this works


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a little big, lets hope some one else comes along or I will have to get my wife to shrink it tomarrow.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pete, you stole my pedigree! LOL  That's the extact same one that we printed our club's diplomas on the back of. Or maybe they came like that, from the IF. Who knows.
Anything we give you will probably need to be printed out and handwritten.
There is a website that you can fill it in online though and print it out. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go 
http://www.albertaclassic.net/2005/PedigreeForm.php


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The AU and the IF must use the same printer, this ped is off the back of a diploma.
Dave


----------



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Mary and everyone.


----------

